# GM King Of Kings Competition 2014



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks so much to everyone who has contributed to the previous thread.  As initially thought, opinions were very divided and naturally it was an impossible task to create a competition which suited and pleased everyone.  However, as getting to this point was very difficult, I'm delighted to announce that entry for the competition is now open.

Shortly, regional co-ordinators will be opening individual threads in the Arrange A Game section.  Feel free to enter as many regional qualifiers as you want and ask any questions about each individual regional event there.

If you have any general queries, then post them here or PM me.

In the meantime, thanks again in advance for your participation in this fun event.  PLEASE take a few minutes to read the terms and conditions.

Dave


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 27, 2013)

good to see this taking shape


----------



## john0 (Nov 27, 2013)

Can't we have this as a matchplay event instead?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

Well done for getting it going.
Lets hope we can get some good support of the regionals going.
I will be adding mine tonight when my secretary arrives home.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

my concern is that full handicap played on shorter winter set up courses favours higher handicaps?

at my club all winter stuff is run as 3/4, even all the roll ups play this too.

if you are playing full course no problem its only on shorter temp winter set ups etc.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			my concern is that full handicap played on shorter winter set up courses favours higher handicaps?

at my club all winter stuff is run as 3/4, even all the roll ups play this too.

if you are playing full course no problem its only on shorter temp winter set ups etc.
		
Click to expand...

Think we cross that bridge when we come to it depending on courses. Wont be an issue down here as we don't play on temporary greens / tees but if a region is arranged on a course with those things in place (which I don't think it should be ...) then it should be up to that region's organiser and virtuocity to come up with the best solution.


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			my concern is that full handicap played on shorter winter set up courses favours higher handicaps?

at my club all winter stuff is run as 3/4, even all the roll ups play this too.

if you are playing full course no problem its only on shorter temp winter set ups etc.
		
Click to expand...

Which is partly why I argued against the end of March deadline for the regionals (which feels just like a nominal date with no real reason). These would be far better played in April/May once the weather is better and courses are at full length etc


----------



## john0 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why doesnt someone start a poll for when the deadline for regionals should be.......


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Think we cross that bridge when we come to it depending on courses. Wont be an issue down here as we don't play on temporary greens / tees but if a region is arranged on a course with those things in place (which I don't think it should be ...) then it should be up to that region's organiser and virtuocity to come up with the best solution.
		
Click to expand...

Jimbo, i'm sure its not an issue down there as i'm sure you lot will be on normal courses esp if you still get to play medals. North wise i'm sure the courses are going to have been shortened, my own home track is almost 1500 yards shorter on the winter course hence easier. 

just making a point


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			Which is partly why I argued against the end of March deadline for the regionals (which feels just like a nominal date with no real reason). These would be far better played in April/May once the weather is better and courses are at full length etc
		
Click to expand...

I reaaaallllly don't think this is a big issue. Just don't book the regional qualifiers on shortened courses? It might work differently in Scotland, and apologies if this is the case, but there are very few courses around here that will be on temp greens and tees at all, let alone in the middle of March.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

It shouldn't be that hard to find a course playing to its proper length in March anywhere should it?


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I reaaaallllly don't think this is a big issue. Just don't book the regional qualifiers on shortened courses? It might work differently in Scotland, and apologies if this is the case, but there are very few courses around here that will be on temp greens and tees at all, let alone in the middle of March.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, most courses were shut due to snow in March last yr


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			It shouldn't be that hard to find a course playing to its proper length in March anywhere should it?
		
Click to expand...

most places up here go back to full course end of March and sometimes easter depending when that is.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

john0 said:



			Why doesnt someone start a poll for when the deadline for regionals should be.......
		
Click to expand...

 Good shout.  

I'm annoyed that I find myself surprised that even after all the hard work that I've done to get this up and running that people would still nit-pick over what are now irrelevances rather than getting on board or plainly ignoring the competition entirely.  (not a dig at you mate, I got the joke!).


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			most places up here go back to full course end of March and sometimes easter depending when that is.
		
Click to expand...

Last March (first week) when I went up to play Muirfield most courses in that area were on full tees and course etc because I enquired before I booked a round at any of the courses.

You will find somewhere with full course on if you try hard enough imo.


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2013)

virtuocity said:



 Good shout.  

I'm annoyed that I find myself surprised that even after all the hard work that I've done to get this up and running that people would still nit-pick over what are now irrelevances rather than getting on board or plainly ignoring the competition entirely.  (not a dig at you mate, I got the joke!).
		
Click to expand...

Why do you assume people are nitpitcking, take it as it is meant to be with people tyring to help and improve a concept. Probably easiest if I just ignore and let you do as you please


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			Why do you assume people are nitpitcking, take it as it is meant to be with people tyring to help and improve a concept. Probably easiest if I just ignore and let you do as you please
		
Click to expand...

There was a thread previously with near on 5,000 views and 200 replies.  That was the time to air views and I took all of these on board.  I have been very consistent in acknowledging at every available moment that it is *impossible* to please everyone.  I was also very consistent in saying that if anyone else wanted to run things, then I'd be delighted to let them do that.  Lots of people were kind enough to PM me to get involved, but not run things.

In my opinion, it's not possible to organise 7 regional events, collection of entry fees, collection of deposits, arranging prizes and a National forum meet (final) without some degree of autocracy.  I have been open minded and as accommodating as possible.

However, now everything is GOOD TO GO.  The competition has launched, i.e. already started.  It won't be perfect- it's in its inaugural year and only time will tell if this event becomes a tradition and improved upon, but I believe that instead of questioning WHY things are being run the way they are, it's best to get involved and make the current arrangements the best competition it can be.


----------



## Stuey01 (Nov 27, 2013)

Do low handicap players EVER stop moaning?

If there is a south west or midlands qualifier within striking distance I'm in.
Well done Virtuocity, this thing will be a ball ache to organise, thanks for sorting it.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			Why do you assume people are nitpitcking, take it as it is meant to be with people tyring to help and improve a concept. Probably easiest if I just ignore and let you do as you please
		
Click to expand...


Organising an event to suit everyone is impossible,there will always be people that think they 
can do a better job than the person that's actually doing something.
You can never guarantee the weather in this country whatever the season.
However someone has to make a decision otherwise it will carry on going around in circles.
This could be a good event if well supported by the members of the forum,great bragging rights,
and the opportunity to meet new members.
If anyone cant make the dates that's unfortunate,but whatever the time of year there will be
someone that misses out.
Im all for debate,but surely when it comes down to it you have to go with the majority.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

Stuey01 said:



			ball ache to organise
		
Click to expand...

It's a mere graze at the moment haha.  As long as everyone enjoys it!


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 27, 2013)

A few points to clarify from others who have message me

1.  Entry is Â£10.  This covers your entry fee to the whole competition.  You can then play as many regional qualifiers as you want.  All you'll need to pay is green fees.

2.  Your mates are more than welcome to participate.  Ideally, get them to register on the forum and make sure they pay their Â£10 sooner rather than later


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Last March (first week) when I went up to play Muirfield most courses in that area were on full tees and course etc because I enquired before I booked a round at any of the courses.

You will find somewhere with full course on if you try hard enough imo.
		
Click to expand...

not sure you can judge everywhere alongside Muirfield they are the exception rather than the rule 

I played Gullane No1 towards the end of March and they were on Winter tee's.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			not sure you can judge everywhere alongside Muirfield they are the exception rather than the rule 

I played Gullane No1 towards the end of March and they were on Winter tee's.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously Muirfield is an exception. That's why I said I had enquired at other courses.

Gullane where on full when we went up the first week in March (That's what they told me anyway). North Berwick definitely were too.


----------



## Region3 (Nov 27, 2013)

There are some details that I don't remember being discussed in the original thread that I personally believe you have got wrong. I am not nitpicking, but feel free to disregard as it's only my opinion.

I think the Â£10 entry should be payable for each qualifier entered, rather than pay once and enter as many as you like. This would give you more money in the finals pot.

I would be surprised if anyone entering this is doing so in order to win money. I don't think there should be cash prizes, and all of the entry fees should go towards making the finals the best it can be.

I don't think you can expect people to pay the Â£10 entry fee before they know when and where the qualifiers will be. William Hunt does this and gets slated for it.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



			I think the Â£10 entry should be payable for each qualifier entered, rather than pay once and enter as many as you like. This would give you more money in the finals pot.
		
Click to expand...

I agree



Region3 said:



			I don't think you can expect people to pay the Â£10 entry fee before they know when and where the qualifiers will be. William Hunt does this and gets slated for it.
		
Click to expand...

I've announced mine :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



			There are some details that I don't remember being discussed in the original thread that I personally believe you have got wrong. I am not nitpicking, but feel free to disregard as it's only my opinion.

I think the Â£10 entry should be payable for each qualifier entered, rather than pay once and enter as many as you like. This would give you more money in the finals pot.

I would be surprised if anyone entering this is doing so in order to win money. I don't think there should be cash prizes, and all of the entry fees should go towards making the finals the best it can be.

I don't think you can expect people to pay the Â£10 entry fee before they know when and where the qualifiers will be. William Hunt does this and gets slated for it.
		
Click to expand...


Good point about Â£10 for each qualifier.
Mates don't count in overall comp until fully fledged forum members?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Obviously Muirfield is an exception. That's why I said I had enquired at other courses.

Gullane where on full when we went up the first week in March (That's what they told me anyway). North Berwick definitely were too.
		
Click to expand...

Full greens yes Full tee's no, forward and winter, we even played the not full course and ours was a match against them, just as well we had 40MPH winds both days


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			Full greens yes Full tee's no, forward and winter, we even played the not full course and ours was a match against them, just as well we had 40MPH winds both days

Click to expand...

40mph winds would sort it out. Just find somewhere very windy then


----------



## john0 (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Just find somewhere very windy then 

Click to expand...

Scotland


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2013)

OK, here's a question.

I can't make the date for the final but (depending on date and venue) I might still be up for playing in the local qualifier. Do I have to pay the Â£10 entry to do so?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			OK, here's a question.

I can't make the date for the final but (depending on date and venue) I might still be up for playing in the local qualifier. Do I have to pay the Â£10 entry to do so?
		
Click to expand...

As im aware everyone pays Â£10 regardless of wether they can make the final,just
so it helps build the pot for the finalists


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			As im aware everyone pays Â£10 regardless of wether they can make the final,just
so it helps build the pot for the finalists
		
Click to expand...

For that reason.... I'm out!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			For that reason.... I'm out! 

Click to expand...

You don't know the final date yet Deborah[shes always out first].


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			For that reason.... I'm out! 

Click to expand...

 It would have been a Scottish tenner, anyway.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			You don't know the final date yet Deborah[shes always out first].

Click to expand...

24th May


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			As im aware everyone pays Â£10 regardless of wether they can make the final,just
so it helps build the pot for the finalists
		
Click to expand...

I dont understand this point, Why cant someone attend as if its a normal forum meet but just not play in the K of K qualifier?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

fundy said:



			I dont understand this point, Why cant someone attend as if its a normal forum meet but just not play in the K of K qualifier?
		
Click to expand...

Fair point.
Im sure if you enter the K of K event it would be a tenner,otherwise no point entering the qualifiers
If you cant go to the final.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 27, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Fair point.
Im sure if you enter the K of K event it would be a tenner,otherwise no point entering the qualifiers
If you cant go to the final.
		
Click to expand...

Which is fair enough. It was just a question in case there was a desire to boost numbers at the regional events.


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			Which is fair enough. It was just a question in case there was a desire to boost numbers at the regional events.
		
Click to expand...

Im sure at all the regionals it would be better the more that are there.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Fair point.
Im sure if you enter the K of K event it would be a tenner,otherwise no point entering the qualifiers
If you cant go to the final.
		
Click to expand...

I think there is always a point to get together possibly at a course not played before and meet some new playing partners, if it bolstered the numbers to get a better deal then its a win win scenario, opting out of the K&K should be perfectly acceptable to still take part on the day IMO.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2013)

Well done to Virtuocity, you are taking on a Herculanean task, and also to the regional organisers. Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done to Virtuocity, you are taking on a Herculanean task, and also to the regional organisers. Good luck and thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Well said LB!  Thanks for stepping up and organising this fellas, Its much appreciated :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Well said LB!  Thanks for stepping up and organising this fellas, Its much appreciated :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Qwerty, you could have told me my spelling mistake though........ Herculean, not Herculanean, unless Virtuocity is going to Southern Italy for his hols, after all this!


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 27, 2013)

Why would a shorter winter course be more favourable to higher handicappers, can lower handicaps not play on short winter courses?


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 27, 2013)

beck9965 said:



			Why would a shorter winter course be more favourable to higher handicappers, can lower handicaps not play on short winter courses?
		
Click to expand...

No doubt they can, but as a high handicapper myself I can appreciate that shortening a course considerably, whilst retaining my full shot allowance, could give me a bit of an advantage.


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			No doubt they can, but as a high handicapper myself I can appreciate that shortening a course considerably, whilst retaining my full shot allowance, could give me a bit of an advantage.
		
Click to expand...

I think it just means you'd compete better, after-all, the single handicapper should still be far more consistent and still come out OK, they just want everything their way all the time


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Medal format favours the more consistent player so only low cappers with a vanity handicap should be worried.

The rest should be fine :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 27, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Medal format favours the more consistent player so only low cappers with a vanity handicap should be worried.
		
Click to expand...

Dammit, I'm goosed!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

Why is the cut off end of March though ? Why not wait until course will be back playing it's normal yardage without winter tees and winter greens.


----------



## PIng (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you need an official handicap for this event?


----------



## Region3 (Nov 27, 2013)

beck9965 said:



			Why would a shorter winter course be more favourable to higher handicappers, can lower handicaps not play on short winter courses?
		
Click to expand...

Put it another way. How would a high handicap player fancy taking on a cat1 player on a course 1,500 yards longer than they normally play?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

Also when is the final ?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Also when is the final ?
		
Click to expand...

May 24th


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			May 24th
		
Click to expand...


Why is it all so early hence trying it rush it in ?

Why not play it all when courses are at their prime.

Regionals by May then final by August or even September 

If it's a yearly tournament then use the year at least


----------



## richart (Nov 27, 2013)

FairwayDodger said:



			24th May
		
Click to expand...

 As I mentioned before it is my wedding anniversary, so no final for me. At least I should remember it this year.:thup:


----------



## beggsy (Nov 27, 2013)

Where is the Yorkshire regionals held please and I'd hate to play a 28 hcp player at my course we only have 16 open and 2 of the par 4s are shortened to par 3 stroke index 2 and 10


----------



## sev112 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well done virtuocity et al

Fair to sayi disagreed with the way it went after the match play discussions, but never mind.
I look forward to the two days


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Put it another way. How would a high handicap player fancy taking on a cat1 player on a course 1,500 yards longer than they normally play?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the person really, me myself wouldn't be phased as I just like playing golf, distance doesn't bother me and this is what handicaps are for those extra shots, and we are only talking an average of 86 yards per hole on a 1500 extra yards which to most would be a wedge, where the high handicapper falls down is consistency so if you can't hit the ball well i.e.fat , thin, shanks, it doesn't matter what the length of the course is he will still go round with a high amount of shots where as the low handicapper will be at an advantage due to his slightly better consistency and to be honest even though the Lower handicap golfers are good they are nowhere near good enough to sustain a living from their hobby. There's always someone out there better on the day and if you look at most qualifying results the order won't be cat 1/2/3/4 in that order.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Nov 27, 2013)

For me the low hc disadvantage is when the greens are not good and the putting is a lottery. Low hc has one online that bobbles wide and the high hc has a wide one that bobbles in...bye bye shots right there.

maybe worth a few shots, maybe up to 4, but low hc could have an off day with putter and they all bobble in - just enjoy the day.


----------



## CliveW (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm sorry, but these dates are far too early for a national competition. There will be an immense difference between the condition of courses in the North and South, grass up here doesn't start to grow until the end of March and we will definately still be playing off fairway mats and winter tees until the end of March, so even if the regional heats were to be played on a links course, the conditions would not be great and we wouldn't have had any practice playing off real turf, and then the winners will have to play in a national final less than eight weeks into the season!
For that reason...... I'm out.


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 28, 2013)

Fantastic work Virtuocity! Great of you to take on the work. I'll be in for one or more of the qualifiers depending on when/where they are. Format doesn't seem to work for some, here's hoping they will set something for later in the year which I will doubtless try to play in too.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 28, 2013)

CliveW said:



			I'm sorry, but these dates are far too early for a national competition. There will be an immense difference between the condition of courses in the North and South, grass up here doesn't start to grow until the end of March and we will definately still be playing off fairway mats and winter tees until the end of March, so even if the regional heats were to be played on a links course, the conditions would not be great and we wouldn't have had any practice playing off real turf, and then the winners will have to play in a national final less than eight weeks into the season!
For that reason...... I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

So much for year round golf on a links eh??!!


----------



## CliveW (Nov 28, 2013)

Robobum said:



			So much for year round golf on a links eh??!!
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't dispute that, but as I don't live near a links course and even then, most are still on mats at that time of year, it doesn't bode well for competition golf in March.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

So do we know yet why the cut off dates are so early ? 

Why can't the regionals be completed by end of May and the national by the end of Aug or even September 

Why isn't the comp being played on courses when they are in their prime

If you want it to be a "King of Kings" then at least make it the best you can

Why such a rush ?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do we know yet why the cut off dates are so early ? 

Why can't the regionals be completed by end of May and the national by the end of Aug or even September 

Why isn't the comp being played on courses when they are in their prime
		
Click to expand...

Again, because it shouldn't be anywhere near the HFH day at the end of the season, and because people have enough difficulty getting in their matches already in the Summer as there's big club competitions, leagues and a lot of people are on holiday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Again, because it shouldn't be anywhere near the HFH day at the end of the season, and because people have enough difficulty getting in their matches already in the Summer as there's big club competitions, leagues and a lot of people are on holiday.
		
Click to expand...


Why can't you have the final during the HFH day or then play it before then end of July ? 

But a cut of end of March when the weather is at it's most unpredictable ( course closures all over the country ) seems madness - even extend it by one month makes more sense.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 28, 2013)

Well done to virtuocity for taking it on - I've never played in a Golf Monthly event and may not be able to play the National final - but if at all possible I'll play the Scottish Qualifier.

I don't see any reason why we can't find a course that's playing full length in Scotland in March.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why can't you have the final during the HFH day or then play it before then end of July ? 

But a cut of end of March when the weather is at it's most unpredictable ( course closures all over the country ) seems madness - even extend it by one month makes more sense.
		
Click to expand...

Look mate, your just taking this round and round in circles, the organiser has set his stall out and so have the regional organisers, it is now what it is, either play in it or not, simples!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Look mate, your just taking this round and round in circles, the organiser has set his stall out and so have the regional organisers, it is now what it is, either play in it or not, simples!
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not going to commit to paying money to play a course that could easily be on winter greens and winter tees. 

Why be so rigid about the date when an extra month is no harm what so ever.

Also why can't posters offer suggestions to possibly improve the comp

Whilst in the RAF all the regional comps where done in the first week of May and then the regional finals 6 weeks later. Good warm up for the season.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why can't you have the final during the HFH day or then play it before then end of July ?
		
Click to expand...

Because even taking 1% of the attention away from HFH on that day is not right. Rich and Rick have more than enough to worry about on that day. It's an absolute no-go to tie them in in my opinion (and I think the opinion of most).

It also creates an extra 'meet' for people to get involved with and put faces to names as the finals day, as stated, will have the option for others to come along.



Liverpoolphil said:



			But a cut of end of March when the weather is at it's most unpredictable ( course closures all over the country ) seems madness - even extend it by one month makes more sense.
		
Click to expand...

The weather is unpredictable here all year round. We're still playing on perfectly fine courses here at the moment in the last week in November, what's to say March is going to be worse than now? Surely, as a general rule, Spring has better weather than Winter?

Added to the fact that almost every course in the country will put it's prices up in the summer, which will make it less appealing for people to get involved. We (the London region) could end up playing at somewhere like Ealing which is of incredible condition for less than Â£20 a head - in March last year the greens were running at 10.5 and I would expect the same again. That same meet a month later would be more like Â£50 a head.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Because even taking 1% of the attention away from HFH on that day is not right. Rich and Rick have more than enough to worry about on that day. It's an absolute no-go to tie them in in my opinion (and I think the opinion of most).

It also creates an extra 'meet' for people to get involved with and put faces to names as the finals day, as stated, will have the option for others to come along.



The weather is unpredictable here all year round. We're still playing on perfectly fine courses here at the moment in the last week in November, what's to say March is going to be worse than now? Surely, as a general rule, Spring has better weather than Winter?

Added to the fact that almost every course in the country will put it's prices up in the summer, which will make it less appealing for people to get involved. We (the London region) could end up playing at somewhere like Ealing which is of incredible condition for less than Â£20 a head - in March last year, the greens were running at 10.5 and I would expect the same again. That same meet a month later would be more like Â£50 a head.
		
Click to expand...

Again one extra month reduces that risk - in march last year we had a heavy snowfall which closed most course off.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly not going to commit to paying money to play a course that could easily be on winter greens and winter tees.
		
Click to expand...

 None of this will happen.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Why be so rigid about the date when an extra month is no harm what so ever.
		
Click to expand...

 The harm is that it will be more expensive and start clashing with more things people already have in place.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Also why can't posters offer suggestions to possibly improve the comp
		
Click to expand...

 PEople can, and have. The original thread was started on October 18. There's been over a month of discussion and various polls about it. A decision has been made and somebody has offered to give up their time to organise everything. Constant petty squabbles have been going on for the last month and a half about this (matchplay vs stroke / cost / no. of finalists / date / handicaps), sooner or later a decision had to be made so that it didn't drag on into next year.


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly not going to commit to paying money to play a course that could easily be on winter greens and winter tees. 

Why be so rigid about the date when an extra month is no harm what so ever.
		
Click to expand...

The regional organisers will be more than aware of the course/s that they choose and its potential condition at that time, so you need to trust them or opt out!  For a final late in May I'm happy with a cut-off end of March latest as my club commitments start immediately in April and I along with others will become more restricted thereafter.  Some regional organisers may extend their regional cut-off a little later into April or early May, but, that will be their personal choice and that will give some people who wish to play in more than 1 regional qualifier a further opportunity.  I know my course so mine will be completed by end of March.

There is already a glutton of meets and comps throughout the summer, this is different as clearly described, so, as I said, your either in or not, your choice, nobody's forcing you, your just coming across argumentative.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again one extra month reduces that risk - in march last year we had a heavy snowfall which closed most course off.
		
Click to expand...

If the course is closed for snow, we would get a full refund from the clubs and in all likelihood be able to rearrange for the next convenient time. You can't not arrange things cos of what 'might' happen. And as a point of note, it also snowed in April last year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			None of this will happen.

 The harm is that it will be more expensive and start clashing with more things people already have in place.

 PEople can, and have. The original thread was started on October 18. There's been over a month of discussion and various polls about it. A decision has been made and somebody has offered to give up their time to organise everything. Constant petty squabbles have been going on for the last month and a half about this (matchplay vs stroke / cost / no. of finalists / date / handicaps), sooner or later a decision had to be made so that it didn't drag on into next year.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but I missed the initial thread 

You cannot guarantee what the weather will be in march - so to say the course won't be on winter tee etc is wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			The regional organisers will be more than aware of the course/s that they choose and its potential condition at that time, so you need to trust them or opt out!  For a final late in May I'm happy with a cut-off end of March latest as my club commitments start immediately in April and I along with others will become more restricted thereafter.  Some regional organisers may extend their regional cut-off a little later into April or early May, but, that will be their personal choice and that will give some people who wish to play in more than 1 regional qualifier a further opportunity.  I know my course so mine will be completed by end of March.

There is already a glutton of meets and comps throughout the summer, this is different as clearly described, so, as I said, your either in or not, your choice, nobody's forcing you, your just coming across argumentative.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats on starting the GM Trilby Tour then.

What hat shall people be obliged to wear. 

If you want to call a Tournament "King of Kings" then you need to ensure it lives to the name. Playing sodden courses in a March won't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			If the course is closed for snow, we would get a full refund from the clubs and in all likelihood be able to rearrange for the next convenient time. You can't not arrange things cos of what 'might' happen. And as a point of note, it also snowed in April last year.
		
Click to expand...

But you can give yourself the best possible chance to play a course in as best condition as possible.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

LiverpoolPhil thanks for all your comments and for even making them heard in the Scottish regional thread.  Honestly, they are really welcome and I hope that it's something we can look at if we run this event again in the future.  In the meantime, we've worked really hard to get the ball rolling so we're just going to stick with plans as they are at the moment.  I really hope you choose to join in.  If not, sorry that this comp hasn't met your expectations.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry but not in Jan Feb or March. Not going to pay out fees and petrol money ( no courses chosen near this area ) to play on courses still getting over the winter.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but not in Jan Feb or March. Not going to pay out fees and petrol money ( no courses chosen near this area ) to play on courses still getting over the winter.
		
Click to expand...

We're all hoping you are you going to sign us in at Woburn for a fiver!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			We're all hoping you are you going to sign us in at Woburn for a fiver! 

Click to expand...

Well always deals to be done in the spring and late autumn 

Think April after 11 is 35 quid guest rates


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What hat shall people be obliged to wear. 

QUOTE]

How about a Burger King Crown?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

patricks148 said:





Liverpoolphil said:



			What hat shall people be obliged to wear. 

QUOTE]

How about a Burger King Crown?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Perfick
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well always deals to be done in the spring and late autumn 

Think April after 11 is 35 quid guest rates
		
Click to expand...

You obviously missed my posts Phil, on the other thread I proposed you to host a region  and as for the timings Im fully in agreement, buts its what been decided by those prepared to take the time to run


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			You obviously missed my posts Phil, on the other thread I proposed you to host a region  and as for the timings Im fully in agreement, buts its what been decided by those prepared to take the time to run
		
Click to expand...

:lol:

Sorry missed that. Sorry I got a wedding to organise 

But for good deals both Mentmore and Whittlebury are doing some good deals at the moment. 

Think Whittlebury are doing a Â£30 quid 27 hole plus ham egg and chips during the week ( during the summer it's a BBQ )

Mentmore were doing Â£40 for 18 plus bacon and ham eggs etc after


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

Wedding more important than golf, surely not  Can usually play whittlebury unlimited for Â£20 on a monday (assume the offer still exists), wouldnt be rushing to play mentmore this time of year as gets too wet, always deals about for there too


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			Wedding more important than golf, surely not  Can usually play whittlebury unlimited for Â£20 on a monday (assume the offer still exists), wouldnt be rushing to play mentmore this time of year as gets too wet, always deals about for there too 

Click to expand...

Yeah the Monday deal still exists but think it's the BBQ one during the summer with the extra tenner

Mentmore currently doing some good membership rates - think its a grand a year plus gym for one membership

The top course ( can never remember which one is which in terms of names ) usually drains ok - playing next Friday on some Xmas thing 

The Bedford is very good during the winter


----------



## mikee247 (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there no regional being done in the South Central areas? So covering Berks, Surrey, Wilts and Hants etc? Seems a shame as that's a big area with quite a few members and some of the best courses in the UK I would imagine......  At the moment theres one in Taunton and another in London.  approx 100 miles to each is a little to far on my push bike


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah the Monday deal still exists but think it's the BBQ one during the summer with the extra tenner

Mentmore currently doing some good membership rates - think its a grand a year plus gym for one membership

The top course ( can never remember which one is which in terms of names ) usually drains ok - playing next Friday on some Xmas thing 

The Bedford is very good during the winter
		
Click to expand...

I got offered what was effectively half price membership at Mentmore last yr and turned it down, courses just not quite good enough to justify the journey and its become overly corporate there for my tastes, a couple of the better players from our place took the deal up and looks as though both are looking to return in the spring.

Agree re the Bedford, tend to play in most of their winter pro-am series, next ones a few days before xmas which is always a good fun day weather permitting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Is there no regional being done in the South Central areas? So covering Berks, Surrey, Wilts and Hants etc? Seems a shame as that's a bit area with quite a few members and some of the best courses in the UK I would imagine......  At the moment theres one in Taunton and another in London.  approx 100 miles to each is a little to far on my push bike 

Click to expand...

There is one in Kenilworth and Lincoln

But agree there should be one in the central area

The problem I believe though is the timings because i think the central area will have the courses most hit with the weather.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Is there no regional being done in the South Central areas? So covering Berks, Surrey, Wilts and Hants etc? Seems a shame as that's a big area with quite a few members and some of the best courses in the UK I would imagine......  At the moment theres one in Taunton and another in London.  approx 100 miles to each is a little to far on my push bike 

Click to expand...

I put out a shout for as many as regional co-ordinators and can only work with those who came forward to organise something.  100 miles really isn't THAT far for a game of golf with people as hilarious as forum members 

I would hope that someone would be able to offer you a lift and share petrol money.  Come on people, who lives near mikee!!!!!?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			I got offered what was effectively half price membership at Mentmore last yr and turned it down, courses just not quite good enough to justify the journey and its become overly corporate there for my tastes, a couple of the better players from our place took the deal up and looks as though both are looking to return in the spring.

Agree re the Bedford, tend to play in most of their winter pro-am series, next ones a few days before xmas which is always a good fun day weather permitting 

Click to expand...

Totally agree about the corporate feeling there - it's a shame because it has the potential to be a wonderful club but it won't happen - too much politics 

Yeah seen them advertised at the Bedford  - we have some spring pro Ams in mid feb time Â£240 a team i think

Where do you play your golf ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I put out a shout for as many as regional co-ordinators and can only work with those who came forward to organise something.  100 miles really isn't THAT far for a game of golf with people as hilarious as forum members 

I would hope that someone would be able to offer you a lift and share petrol money.  Come on people, who lives near mikee!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

100 miles each way ?! No thanks - unless playing a course in its prime. That's 3/4 hours travelling plus petrol money


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Is there no regional being done in the South Central areas? So covering Berks, Surrey, Wilts and Hants etc? Seems a shame as that's a big area with quite a few members and some of the best courses in the UK I would imagine......  At the moment theres one in Taunton and another in London.  approx 100 miles to each is a little to far on my push bike 

Click to expand...

Well volunteered mike! When are we playing at Donnington grove?


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The problem I believe though is the timings
		
Click to expand...

You don't really think this do you? Why don't you tell us more about why you think it's a problem? You've never raised this point before on any thread, have you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			You don't really think this do you? Why don't you tell us more about why you think it's a problem? You've never raised this point before on any thread, have you? 

Click to expand...

Excellent input


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

These are the current areas with organisers in England.




Personally think there could be two more put in where I've put the black spots but wouldn't want much more than that as numbers would drop at events already being arranged. 

Better to have 20 people at 5 events that 10 at 10 events IMHO?


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Totally agree about the corporate feeling there - it's a shame because it has the potential to be a wonderful club but it won't happen - too much politics 

Yeah seen them advertised at the Bedford  - we have some spring pro Ams in mid feb time Â£240 a team i think

Where do you play your golf ?
		
Click to expand...

Am at Aylesbury Vale currently. Not the worlds greatest track but decent value and a good crowd of lads. Dads a member at Brocket Hall so tend to get down there a fair bit, including the winter pro-ams, them and the ones at the Bedford enough in winter for me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			These are the current areas with organisers in England.

View attachment 8329


Personally think there could be two more put in where I've put the black spots but wouldn't want much more than that as numbers would drop at events already being arranged. 

Better to have 20 people at 5 events that 10 at 10 events IMHO?
		
Click to expand...

So people in the Home Counties and central areas need to travel to London or Kenilworth


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			Am at Aylesbury Vale currently. Not the worlds greatest track but decent value and a good crowd of lads. Dads a member at Brocket Hall so tend to get down there a fair bit, including the winter pro-ams, them and the ones at the Bedford enough in winter for me 

Click to expand...

Never played Brockett Hall but supposed to be nice 

Are you at MK ? The Vale is a bit of a travel.

Played there in September - certainly improved since I last played there


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			100 miles each way ?! No thanks - unless playing a course in its prime. That's 3/4 hours travelling plus petrol money
		
Click to expand...

Thank god for that,do us a favour and change the record:ears:


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Never played Brockett Hall but supposed to be nice 

Are you at MK ? The Vale is a bit of a travel.

Played there in September - certainly improved since I last played there
		
Click to expand...

Yes live on the west edge of MK, takes me 15 mins through the lanes to AVGC, a very pleasant journey too. Yeah theyve worked pretty hard on it last couple of years. Brockets lovely, 2 cracking courses, always a pleasant day down there


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So people in the Home Counties and central areas need to travel to London or Kenilworth
		
Click to expand...

Leighton Buzzard is 40 miles from Ealing and 55 miles from Kenilworth so more than accessible from there. If an event was organised on the south coast southampton / portsmouth way that would give another option for anyone living south of London but so far nobody has volunteered.


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			These are the current areas with organisers in England.

View attachment 8329


Personally think there could be two more put in where I've put the black spots but wouldn't want much more than that as numbers would drop at events already being arranged. 

Better to have 20 people at 5 events that 10 at 10 events IMHO?
		
Click to expand...

I think im right in saying B isnt fixed as yet and may be a bit south of Lincoln (he says hoping lol)


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Excellent input 

Click to expand...

Phil, I get it.  You don't like the time of year chosen.  I get it.  You've said it on this thread many times.  You've even ventured on to the Scotland thread (where the regional match is being played 425 miles from your hometown) to tell everyone that you're not happy with the time chosen.

Now, a swift move on to showing your disdain that no one has *volunteered *close to your hometown.  Do you see the ridiculousness of this?  

You have added nothing positive to this thread or this competition.  Expressing your opinion is one thing.  Prattling on like a child is another.  

This thread is for queries about a competition that I and others are taking time out to organise for the first time.  We'll get some things right.  We'll get many things wrong.  But we will learn from this year and hopefully you'll be in a better position to volunteer as a regional co-ordinator next year, given that the photographer, cake and dresses will all be booked by then.

In the meantime, let's keep the thread on topic.  There's plenty of room in The Lounge for an exclusively critical thread.

Failing that, we can take this to PM or feel free to call me.  At least then others will be spared from reading your 'constructive criticism'.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			Yes live on the west edge of MK, takes me 15 mins through the lanes to AVGC, a very pleasant journey too. Yeah theyve worked pretty hard on it last couple of years. Brockets lovely, 2 cracking courses, always a pleasant day down there 

Click to expand...

There are a couple of up and down holes ( the ones near the club house ) but some tricky ones over the other side of the hedge

Done good work on the tees - greens were a bit worn in certain areas but good fairways

I suppose the other one near you would be maybe Abbey Hill or Leighton


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			I think im right in saying B isnt fixed as yet and may be a bit south of Lincoln (he says hoping lol)
		
Click to expand...

Not a hundred percent sure fella, that's Lincoln (I think!) so will be in that general area at least (again, I think!)


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh and while I'm on my soapbox- can we keep course suggestions to the relevant threads in Arrange A Game?  Thanks!


----------



## fundy (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are a couple of up and down holes ( the ones near the club house ) but some tricky ones over the other side of the hedge

Done good work on the tees - greens were a bit worn in certain areas but good fairways

I suppose the other one near you would be maybe Abbey Hill or Leighton
		
Click to expand...

Abbeys a nightmare, gets way too much traffic and not the greatest of tracks either. Never got on with Leighton at all. Tbh if I moved, and assuming Woburns out of the price range, Id probably head North to Collingtree, but happy enough at AVGC works well as a home club for me, I'm semi nomadic anyway, play a lot of away golf, a fair bit of it with some of the guys on here


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I put out a shout for as many as regional co-ordinators and can only work with those who came forward to organise something.  100 miles really isn't THAT far for a game of golf with people as hilarious as forum members 

I would hope that someone would be able to offer you a lift and share petrol money.  Come on people, who lives near mikee!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...

 I did actually offer, but I thought someone was already arranging a South East area. Not sure where they are planning to play, so didn't want to tread on any toes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Phil, I get it.  You don't like the time of year chosen.  I get it.  You've said it on this thread many times.  You've even ventured on to the Scotland thread (where the regional match is being played 425 miles from your hometown) to tell everyone that you're not happy with the time chosen.

Now, a swift move on to showing your disdain that no one has *volunteered *close to your hometown.  Do you see the ridiculousness of this?  

You have added nothing positive to this thread or this competition.  Expressing your opinion is one thing.  Prattling on like a child is another.  

This thread is for queries about a competition that I and others are taking time out to organise for the first time.  We'll get some things right.  We'll get many things wrong.  But we will learn from this year and hopefully you'll be in a better position to volunteer as a regional co-ordinator next year, given that the photographer, cake and dresses will all be booked by then.

In the meantime, let's keep the thread on topic.  There's plenty of room in The Lounge for an exclusively critical thread.

Failing that, we can take this to PM or feel free to call me.  At least then others will be spared from reading your 'constructive criticism'.
		
Click to expand...

I have posted nothing but "queries" about this competition - anytime someone does post a "query" about the competition you do nothing but just shout them down - it's your toy and your run it how you wish ( very remiscent of Mr Hunt ) 

Now you have started to get a little personal pal so I suggest you stop and maybe actually listen to why a few people have suggested there is a problem with the timings.

I also took a read through your original thread and again people in there suggested a better time but you had no interest in listening.

I ventured onto the Scottish thread to suggest to you that you have totally missed someone's point about the timing of the comp.

It's quite clear to see that this comp is your baby and you will run it as you see fit but it's a thin line between enthusiasm and becoming over bearing 

It's a shame because it appears a good idea. A good idea that someone is trying to rush and push. Maybe be less stubborn and see what some people are saying to you. Or you could tell people that driving 100 miles each way is fine to play sodden courses in March.

Either way don't talk down to me


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			Abbeys a nightmare, gets way too much traffic and not the greatest of tracks either. Never got on with Leighton at all. Tbh if I moved, and assuming Woburns out of the price range, Id probably head North to Collingtree, but happy enough at AVGC works well as a home club for me, I'm semi nomadic anyway, play a lot of away golf, a fair bit of it with some of the guys on here
		
Click to expand...


Woburn isn't as expensive as you think - the problem is the joining fee

Collingtree is nice - Buckingham also


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			There are a couple of up and down holes ( the ones near the club house ) but some tricky ones over the other side of the hedge

Done good work on the tees - greens were a bit worn in certain areas but good fairways

I suppose the other one near you would be maybe Abbey Hill or Leighton
		
Click to expand...

Do you 2 want to get a room so we can stay on topic please.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Nov 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Do you 2 want to get a room so we can stay on topic please.
		
Click to expand...

Just going to post the same thing, looks like Fish has mod asperations 

Can we stay on topic lads thanks


----------



## mikee247 (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I put out a shout for as many as regional co-ordinators and can only work with those who came forward to organise something.  100 miles really isn't THAT far for a game of golf with people as hilarious as forum members 

I would hope that someone would be able to offer you a lift and share petrol money.  Come on people, who lives near mikee!!!!!?
		
Click to expand...


lol thats v kind but its not a money thing more of a time and sleep kind of thing! zzzzz on the back nine if I have to travel that far! Plus I get a nose bleed when I go the capital!!  

Yes Donnington would be a good location as its near the M4 and other arterial routes. Its a good track in the winter......drains well  and never on temp greens or tees.... I would give it a go but could never do it justice at the mo with time etc... sorry


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Just going to post the same thing, looks like Fish has mod asperations 

Can we stay on topic lads thanks
		
Click to expand...

Think I'd have to complete an extra long course of anger management before that day happened, and even then it could be a short innings  :smirk:

Thanks for the back-up :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

mikee247 said:



			Yes Donnington would be a good location as its near the M4 and other arterial routes. Its a good track in the winter......drains well  and never on temp greens or tees.... I would give it a go but could never do it justice at the mo with time etc... sorry 

Click to expand...

Exactly why i couldnt commit to helping out, 

i did point out that RicharT had put his hand up and his services should have been snapped up!! Come on Rich, if its even a 1/4 as good as your H4H efforts, we will be lucky boys living in the same region!! happy to be your glamorous assistant on little bits?! i'm no RickG, but every little help!


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 28, 2013)

Anymore for the Southwest,would love to have you?


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 28, 2013)

Richart, if you'd still be up for organising an event in Central South (as long as there is a call for it and it doesn't detract numbers from any other region) then that would be SUPERB!


----------



## richart (Nov 28, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			(as long as there is a call for it and it doesn't detract numbers from any other region)
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry but with that proviso I am stuffed ! No idea if it will or it won't, so best if I let others arrange their events.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 28, 2013)

richart said:



			I did actually offer, but I thought someone was already arranging a South East area. Not sure where they are planning to play, so didn't want to tread on any toes.
		
Click to expand...

Mashley and IIRC chart hills was mentioned.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 28, 2013)

the vast majority of people playing in this wont be making the final.  can we all just enjoy this for what it is.  a game of golf with a Â£10 entry fee with the prospect of representing your local area and winning the title of KING of KINGS! 


who cares when its played , similar conditions for us all  ne:


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 28, 2013)

Exactly, and on many courses it will be cheaper in March anyway, so makes perfect sense to me.

The majority of time it is sunny by then anyway, it's not like weve suggested the height of winter!  March will be fine, people should stop fretting and relax.  It will all work out.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 28, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			These are the current areas with organisers in England.

View attachment 8329


Personally think there could be two more put in where I've put the black spots
		
Click to expand...

I did suggest an East Anglian region in the original thread but didn't get a single response so assumed that there wasn't any interest.


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 28, 2013)

Mikee, Rooter - I'm going to the Southwest one. I'm assuming you are both Newbury way? Not much of a detour for me to go A34, M4 instead of A303. Happy to pick you guys up. Three bags and trolleys might take a little imaginative packing, but doable I'd imagine. Post in here or the SW thread if you are up for it.:fore:


----------



## Break90 (Nov 28, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			I did suggest an East Anglian region in the original thread but didn't get a single response so assumed that there wasn't any interest.
		
Click to expand...

Im in Cambridge so would be interested in an East Anglian regional............


----------



## Rooter (Nov 28, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Mikee, Rooter - I'm going to the Southwest one. I'm assuming you are both Newbury way? Not much of a detour for me to go A34, M4 instead of A303. Happy to pick you guys up. Three bags and trolleys might take a little imaginative packing, but doable I'd imagine. Post in here or the SW thread if you are up for it.:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer, i am pencilled in for the London one, so thanks anyhoo!


----------



## louise_a (Nov 28, 2013)

Sent my Â£10 but never saw the friends or family thingy.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 29, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Sent my Â£10 but never saw the friends or family thingy.
		
Click to expand...

Received, thank you.


----------



## beggsy (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me out please I'm not will to travel over an hour away not knowing what the course will be like when I get there


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 29, 2013)

Break90 said:



			Im in Cambridge so would be interested in an East Anglian regional............
		
Click to expand...

Well that's two of us then. Me against you for a place in the final. Shall we play match play?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 29, 2013)

beggsy said:



			Count me out please I'm not will to travel over an hour away not knowing what the course will be like when I get there
		
Click to expand...

You can come to Woodhall Spa if you want. Over an hour just but I will be surprised if you are disappointed!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 29, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You can come to Woodhall Spa if you want. Over an hour just but I will be surprised if you are disappointed!
		
Click to expand...

Got my eye on a visit to Woodhall spa too,


----------



## Break90 (Nov 29, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			Well that's two of us then. Me against you for a place in the final. Shall we play match play? 

Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan.........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 29, 2013)

Break90 said:



			Sounds like a plan.........
		
Click to expand...



Matchplay... Mmm can I play and make it a 3 way knock out  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2013)

Payment sent Virtuocity.:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 30, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Payment sent Virtuocity.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Received, thanks mate.


----------



## hovis (Nov 30, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Phil, I get it.  You don't like the time of year chosen.  I get it.  You've said it on this thread many times.  You've even ventured on to the Scotland thread (where the regional match is being played 425 miles from your hometown) to tell everyone that you're not happy with the time chosen.

Now, a swift move on to showing your disdain that no one has *volunteered *close to your hometown.  Do you see the ridiculousness of this?  

You have added nothing positive to this thread or this competition.  Expressing your opinion is one thing.  Prattling on like a child is another.  

This thread is for queries about a competition that I and others are taking time out to organise for the first time.  We'll get some things right.  We'll get many things wrong.  But we will learn from this year and hopefully you'll be in a better position to volunteer as a regional co-ordinator next year, given that the photographer, cake and dresses will all be booked by then.

In the meantime, let's keep the thread on topic.  There's plenty of room in The Lounge for an exclusively critical thread.

Failing that, we can take this to PM or feel free to call me.  At least then others will be spared from reading your 'constructive criticism'.
		
Click to expand...

virtuocity, that is the nicest and politest way of saying ''shut up we're all fed up of your moaning''  
respect brother


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

Someone asked the question earlier in the thread about handicap certificates, I think it got lost in a barrage of other discussions. 

I would like to enter but having only recently started playing again I don't yet have an official handicap, what's the official position on this please?


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 30, 2013)

Break90 said:



			Someone asked the question earlier in the thread about handicap certificates, I think it got lost in a barrage of other discussions. 

I would like to enter but having only recently started playing again I don't yet have an official handicap, what's the official position on this please?
		
Click to expand...

Think it was Robobum who said that if someone wanted to win so badly that they falsified their playing ability prior to the event, then more power to them.  I like this mindset.


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Think it was Robobum who said that if someone wanted to win so badly that they falsified their playing ability prior to the event, then more power to them.  I like this mindset.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, however the cards I have put into my new club for handicap purposes were scores of 87, 91 and 97, so a range of 10 shots between the three scores. 

The average score would be 92, so hcp of 20, but on a good day I can probably play to 15. Without an official handicap certificate I certainly don't want to get it wrong and leave myself open to criticism should I have one of my very rare good daysâ€¦...

Not really entering to win the competition, but would like to be in with a chance of playing to whatever handicap I play off.


----------



## virtuocity (Nov 30, 2013)

Break90 said:



			I totally agree, however the cards I have put into my new club for handicap purposes were scores of 87, 91 and 97, so a range of 10 shots between the three scores. 

The average score would be 92, so hcp of 20, but on a good day I can probably play to 15. Without an official handicap certificate I certainly don't want to get it wrong and leave myself open to criticism should I have one of my very rare good daysâ€¦...

Not really entering to win the competition, but would like to be in with a chance of playing to whatever handicap I play off.
		
Click to expand...

Average score has nothing to do with initial handicap allocation and if your club has done it that way then they were wrong.  (I hope this is correct otherwise apologies).

You have put 3 cards into your club, yes.  So what is the handicap you have been given by them?

As for an official handicap certificate, they'll be able to print this off for you without any problems.


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Average score has nothing to do with initial handicap allocation and if your club has done it that way then they were wrong.  (I hope this is correct otherwise apologies).

You have put 3 cards into your club, yes.  So what is the handicap you have been given by them?

As for an official handicap certificate, they'll be able to print this off for you without any problems.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I've not been particularly clear.

I have applied for membership, part of the application process was to submit 3 recent cards for handicap purposes. My membership is pending and i do not, as yet, have a handicap from the club. I still have to attend a committee interview and play a round with a committee member before my membership is approved. My handicap will then be calculated by whatever means handicaps are calculated.

My question was, how can I work out my handicap for the purposes of the GM King of Kings competition, based on my extremely limited golf recently. And if I can't, does this preclude me from entering the competition anyway?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hovis (Nov 30, 2013)

Break90 said:



			Sorry, I've not been particularly clear.

I have applied for membership, part of the application process was to submit 3 recent cards for handicap purposes. My membership is pending and i do not, as yet, have a handicap from the club. I still have to attend a committee interview and play a round with a committee member before my membership is approved. My handicap will then be calculated by whatever means handicaps are calculated.

My question was, how can I work out my handicap for the purposes of the GM King of Kings competition, based on my extremely limited golf recently. And if I can't, does this preclude me from entering the competition anyway?

Thanks in advance
		
Click to expand...

Surely you'll be in your club and have your handicap before january? Even the belfry move faster than that (and thats a strong statement)


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2013)

Your h/cap is taken off your best card (87) then any treble bogeys and above are rounded down
To double bogeys. Take the SSS for your course and hey presto that's your starting h/cap.


----------



## hovis (Nov 30, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Your h/cap is taken off your best card (87) then any treble bogeys and above are rounded down
To double bogeys. Take the SSS for your course and hey presto that's your starting h/cap.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this but then found out some clubs do the average of the 3 rounds.


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

hovis said:



			Surely you'll be in your club and have your handicap before january? Even the belfry move faster than that (and thats a strong statement)
		
Click to expand...

I'd certainly hope so, although the application has been pending for 4 weeks so far, due to me having to get 3 cards in. There is also the possibility that I may not get membership this year as there is a waiting list and it might be next November before a space is available.  If this is the case I will join somewhere else for a year.


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Your h/cap is taken off your best card (87) then any treble bogeys and above are rounded down
To double bogeys. Take the SSS for your course and hey presto that's your starting h/cap.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that sort of makes sense, although the 3 cards I have submitted were not played at the course I have applied to become a member of. I guess the round played with a committee member will be the one that is used to calculate it from then?


----------



## tsped83 (Nov 30, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance, and lack of enthusiasm at the prospect of going through the entire thread, but is there a Yorkshire region in the comp? I've seen in the Arrange a game section there is a NW thread, but nothing in Yorkshire/North East?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 30, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Excuse my ignorance, and lack of enthusiasm at the prospect of going through the entire thread, but is there a Yorkshire region in the comp? I've seen in the Arrange a game section there is a NW thread, but nothing in Yorkshire/North East?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in Yorkshire yet as i dont think anybody has volunteered. Your welcome at the north west qualifier though :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2013)

No volunteers for NE so it's a trip to east mids or NW.

Break90 your 3 h/cap cards have to be at your home course for initial h/cap.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 30, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Excuse my ignorance, and lack of enthusiasm at the prospect of going through the entire thread, but is there a Yorkshire region in the comp? I've seen in the Arrange a game section there is a NW thread, but nothing in Yorkshire/North East?
		
Click to expand...

Leeds to Woodhall Spa is around 90 mins drive and we have 3 different dates or see what Birchy organises the north west qualifier! Either way you ain't struggling for a choice :thup:


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			No volunteers for NE so it's a trip to east mids or NW.

*Break90 your 3 h/cap cards have to be at your home course for initial h/cap.*

Click to expand...

With respect, I"m not sure this is correct. I was instructed to submit three cards for handicap purposes, not necessarily from the course I am applying for membership at. 

I really don't know the reasoning behind it, as it would make more sense to have an initial handicap calculated based on scores at that course, however the club secretary went through it all with me when I first enquired about membership. It even stated it on the application form, so I'm pretty certain I'm not mistaken. 

Regardless, by January (or whenever the qualifiers are held) I should be in possession of a handicap anyway. 

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 30, 2013)

Break90 said:



			With respect, I"m not sure this is correct. I was instructed to submit three cards for handicap purposes, not necessarily from the course I am applying for membership at. 

I really don't know the reasoning behind it, as it would make more sense to have an initial handicap calculated based on scores at that course, however the club secretary went through it all with me when I first enquired about membership. It even stated it on the application form, so I'm pretty certain I'm not mistaken. 

Regardless, by January (or whenever the qualifiers are held) I should be in possession of a handicap anyway. 

Thanks for all your replies
		
Click to expand...


Here's a link to Congu full stipulation,  good luck and hope its all sorted soon.

http://www.congu.com/obtaining.htm


----------



## Break90 (Nov 30, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Here's a link to Congu full stipulation,  good luck and hope its all sorted soon.

http://www.congu.com/obtaining.htm

Click to expand...

Thanks, I was just quoting the instructions given by the club secretary.

I suppose I can clear it up when I have my committee interview. 

One other question, the club I'm joining has 2 courses, do I therefore need to play 3 rounds on each course?


----------



## CMAC (Nov 30, 2013)

Break90 said:



			Thanks, I was just quoting the instructions given by the club secretary.

I suppose I can clear it up when I have my committee interview. 

One other question, the club* I'm joining has 2 courses, do I therefore need to play 3 rounds on each course*?
		
Click to expand...

no, assuming both in same area?


----------



## Break90 (Dec 1, 2013)

CMAC said:



			no, assuming both in same area?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, both at the same place


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 1, 2013)

Break90 said:



			Thanks, I was just quoting the instructions given by the club secretary.

I suppose I can clear it up when I have my committee interview. 

One other question, the club I'm joining has 2 courses, do I therefore need to play 3 rounds on each course?
		
Click to expand...


No problem many secs do seem to do there own thing. I don't think you need to play the same course at multi course clubs.


----------



## MGL (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm happy to sort the NE meet. Not been posting in here much lately so missed most of the 'chat'.

As an aside, having read some of the 'contributions' from some people in this thread, you have to seriously wonder how old some people are and whether they have had their login details stolen by a 3 year old. I think anything in this thread that is looking to debate  the same stuff in the 'debate' thread should just be deleted by the mods. 

Personally, I actually appreciate someone taking the time to put their hands up and sort something. To be moaning about winter tees, time of the year, paying Â£10 out - is quite frankly embarrassing. 

I'll post something in the arrange a game shortly for the NE region.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 1, 2013)

MGL- thanks for getting involved.  :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2013)

MGL said:



			I'm happy to sort the NE meet. Not been posting in here much lately so missed most of the 'chat'.

As an aside, having read some of the 'contributions' from some people in this thread, you have to seriously wonder how old some people are and whether they have had their login details stolen by a 3 year old. I think anything in this thread that is looking to debate  the same stuff in the 'debate' thread should just be deleted by the mods. 

Personally, I actually appreciate someone taking the time to put their hands up and sort something. To be moaning about winter tees, time of the year, paying Â£10 out - is quite frankly embarrassing. 

I'll post something in the arrange a game shortly for the NE region.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute nail on the head MGL! 
  We're lucky in the fact that people are willing to step up and organise this kind of thing.  I think we all use this forum for different golf related reasons,but for me its mainly about getting out and playing the game with other Forummers, Ive met some great people via this forum and getting out for a game and having a laugh and a joke is what it's all about..


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 1, 2013)

Just as a heads up - I have been receiving payments (thank you for those that have sent) but I created a spreadsheet of payers on my work machine and foolish didn't send home. As such, I'll update all of those that have paid since Friday night in my sheet tomorrow and post the names of those than have paid, unless anyone has an objection? I did put out the feelers for creating yet another thread for payment but think it's better if I keep it in here and update once a week or so?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Please see the below for those that have paid up for the comp. Thanks for being so organised!

James


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just sent my entry fee to you by paypal James


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

davidy233 said:



			Just sent my entry fee to you by paypal James
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, received


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 2, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi All,

Please see the below for those that have paid up for the comp. Thanks for being so organised!

James

View attachment 8342

Click to expand...

 There's always one that goes against the grain, isn't there - sorry Jimbob, though we were paying Virtuocity, not yonself. Apologies.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 2, 2013)

Paypal payments go to Jimbob.  For those who don't have Paypal- they can send it to me via bank transfer (PM me for bank details).  However, I will be forwarding payments to Jimbob eventually, so best to pay by Paypal if you have the facility.


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't forget mine.....Have paid.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 2, 2013)

golfandmoregolf said:



			Don't forget mine.....Have paid.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, you most definitely have. My apologies.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

GRAND FINAL NEWS

As you all know, the location for the final had not been set prior to arranging the qualifiers.  We had aimed to host a final event at a location befitting the competition on Saturday 24th May 2014 and we quickly found that due to various factors, we have had to move the date of the final forward by 24 hours.  After discussions with the regional co-ordinators, we all agreed that it shouldn't be overly difficult to book time off from your working commitments but for those whose commitment to competing in their respective regional qualifiers was dependant on a Grand Final date of the 24th of May, please get in touch with me via PM.

Given that we are over 5 months away from the final date, I hope this change won't cause any issues.

Now do I have a deal for you!!!

I would like to take credit for coming up with this offer, but that would be unfair.  A thousand THANKS to MikeH for digging out his little black golf book and using the good name of Golf Monthly to deliver a superb package at a superb price.













For anyone who doesn't know the course, search the forum for independent reviews.  Reports are glowing without exception.  The advertised rates for rounds here is Â£115 (excluding food).

There are *only 24* places up for grabs folks (plus 8 regional winners spots) and they will go to those who can get their Â£20 deposit to me first (payment details on the image above).  Full balance is due by the end of April, but feel free to pay in full.  Regional winners will have any payments made returned to them, so don't delay because in the unlikely  event of you not winning your regional qualifier, you may not be guaranteed a paid spot to play on the day.

Also, I know that the final location might not be on your doorstep- it's nearly 4 hours away from me but I'm sure that those who have played Hillside will be happy to tell you that it's worth the journey.  I would advise that if you're looking to stay the night before or after the event, that you don't leave it to the week before as it's a bank holiday weekend.  However, there are plenty of good hotels nearby.

As always, if anyone has any questions, please get in touch with me or post them here.


----------



## Fish (Dec 12, 2013)

Excellent, well done Dave & Mike, a superb venue which was high on my bucket list for this year but didn't get the opportunity to play it, so, this is an excellent price for a top track :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2013)

Absolute steal of a price for a Summer green fee at Hillside, I'm most definately in :whoo:  Pm sent for BT.  
Thank for organising this fellas, great job :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2013)

Top job mate, payment sent to paypal address.


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 12, 2013)

Money sent


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's a terrific deal and I'm In a quandary now had plans to do the beau stag on sat 24th no way am
I getting a pass out for both! :mmm:


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

Final places booked for:

virtuocity 	
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Willie P
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty (awaiting payment by bank transfer)
MGL

13 down, 11 to go.


----------



## MGL (Dec 12, 2013)

Me please as a regional organiser!

Just making certain.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 12, 2013)

Just paid mate :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 12, 2013)

put me down too.  paypal on the way.



done...


It will be nice to play one of England's top courses hopefully bathed in sunshine.  Looks amazing on the website!  Should be a great day :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll take a place.

Just pm'ing you for bank transfer.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 12, 2013)

NWJocko said:



			I'll take a place.

Just pm'ing you for bank transfer.
		
Click to expand...

Virtuosity, either the details you sent aren't right or my bank website is down, but can't make payment.....


----------



## Odvan (Dec 12, 2013)

Deposit paid via the PayPal addy. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2013)

Count me in please , thanks


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

I would add that we'd expect that if you wish to play at Hillside that you take part in a regional qualifier.  If not, entrance fee to the competition (Â£10) would be expected.  Had a few messages about this and hope this clears things up.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 12, 2013)

Anybody who is stopping over and wants to get another game in cheap as a signed in guest somewhere if they post on here when they know their plans i will try and get you sorted out with a game.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Anybody who is stopping over and wants to get another game in cheap as a signed in guest somewhere if they post on here when they know their plans i will try and get you sorted out with a game.
		
Click to expand...

If I can convince myself and my two Scots compadres to stop over then that sounds like a plan.  :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I would add that we'd expect that if you wish to play at Hillside that you take part in a regional qualifier.  If not, entrance fee to the competition (Â£10) would be expected.  Had a few messages about this and hope this clears things up.
		
Click to expand...

Ive dropped u a pm to request bank details mate.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 12, 2013)

virtuocity 	
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty	
garyinderry	
Odvan	
NWJocko       (awaiting bank transfer)	
Junior	           (awaiting bank transfer)
MGL	

16 down, 8 to go.  #wow


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			virtuocity 	
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty	
garyinderry	
Odvan	
NWJocko       (awaiting bank transfer)	
Junior	           (awaiting bank transfer)
MGL	

16 down, 8 to go.  #wow
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 payment sent for Hillside and Â£10 entry for the comp.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2013)

Put me down, money to follow in due course.

Hillside is laaaaaverly.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 12, 2013)

What a rasper can you stick me down and I'll send payment 1st thing in morning if that's ok?

Thanks

Stu.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 12, 2013)

If anyone is thinking of going from near Taunton im willing to drive and share petrol.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 12, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down, money to follow in due course.

Hillside is laaaaaverly.
		
Click to expand...

Money now sent, Dave.

Top deal at a top course, on England's golf coast.:thup:

Night out in Liverpool?


----------



## LIG (Dec 13, 2013)

Hillside payment sent to same account as for Scottish Regional Dave. :whoo:


Anyone travelling from London/South? - am willing to car share and drive. PM me if interested.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down, money to follow in due course.

Hillside is laaaaaverly.
		
Click to expand...

just a shame about 1 or 2 dodgy members would tried to kill louisea......


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 13, 2013)

Cracking deal. Money sent Dave.


----------



## El Bandito (Dec 13, 2013)

LIG said:



			Hillside payment sent to same account as for Scottish Regional Dave. :whoo:


Anyone travelling from London/South? - am willing to car share and drive. PM me if interested. 

Click to expand...

Preet...still waiting for POD view on Scotland, but definitely happy to try to hook up on this one, and possibly Scotland too...


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 13, 2013)

Payment sent if you still have a place.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 13, 2013)

Stuart_C said:



			What a rasper can you stick me down and I'll send payment 1st thing in morning if that's ok?

Thanks

Stu.
		
Click to expand...

Payment sent as promised.

I've sent it through my tarts paypal so could you let me know you've got it. 

Thanks pal


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 13, 2013)

Morning update:

virtuocity 	
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty	
garyinderry	
Odvan	
NWJocko	
Junior	
MGL	
Liverbirdie	
Stuart_C	
Sawtooth	
El Bandito	
LIG	

21 out of 24 places reserved.


----------



## Scouser (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi stick me down please

PM payment details and  forward payment.  Cheers


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 13, 2013)

Scouser's in and paid.  

Just 2 places left folks.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 13, 2013)

virtuocity 
upsidedown	
pokerjoke	
birchy	
Fish	
MashleyR7	
Lincoln Quaker	
jimbob.someroo	
Willie P	
Williamalex1	
Qwerty	
garyinderry	
Odvan	
NWJocko	
Junior	
MGL	
Liverbirdie	
Stuart_C	
Sawtooth	
El Bandito	
LIG
Scouser
thepodgster

One left.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			virtuocity 
upsidedown    
pokerjoke    
birchy    
Fish    
MashleyR7    
Lincoln Quaker    
jimbob.someroo    
Willie P    
Williamalex1    
Qwerty    
garyinderry    
Odvan    
NWJocko    
Junior    
MGL    
Liverbirdie    
Stuart_C    
Sawtooth    
El Bandito    
LIG
Scouser
thepodgster

One left.
		
Click to expand...

stick me me down mate. PM me your details and I'll ping the money over. Cheers.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 13, 2013)

GRAND FINAL SOLD OUT

If anyone has missed out and is really wanting to go, please let me know within the next 48 hours.  I will beg the secretary to try to offer us a few more tee times but at worst, you'll go on a list for first refusal if a competitor can't make it, or if someone who has paid for the final qualifies via the regional event.

Please let me know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



GRAND FINAL SOLD OUT

If anyone has missed out and is really wanting to go, please let me know within the next 48 hours.  I will beg the secretary to try to offer us a few more tee times but at worst, you'll go on a list for first refusal if a competitor can't make it, or if someone who has paid for the final qualifies via the regional event.

Please let me know.
		
Click to expand...

 Hi Dave, one option that may help you with the sec, is if we had a 11.00-12.15 (ish) tee times (as you already have) and a 1.30-2.00. That way he can put some members out in-between, which is maybe what he may be thinking. I don't mind going out later if it helps. Again, you have done a fantastic job, and not a criticism, just a suggestion. It might help in getting the extra tee times.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Dave, one option that may help you with the sec, is if we had a 11.00-12.15 (ish) tee times (as you already have) and a 1.30-2.00. That way he can put some members out in-between, which is maybe what he may be thinking. I don't mind going out later if it helps. Again, you have done a fantastic job, and not a criticism, just a suggestion. It might help in getting the extra tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Stop criticising- it's nothing to do with you.









But seriously- I agree.  I think it's safe to say that given the great deal we've got here that others will want some of the action.  I'll approach the sec and see what is said.  The only issue is that of arranging two lots of lunches and the presentation ceremony afterwards.  I'll see what I can do mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Stop criticising- it's nothing to do with you.









But seriously- I agree.  I think it's safe to say that given the great deal we've got here that others will want some of the action.  I'll approach the sec and see what is said.  The only issue is that of arranging two lots of lunches and the presentation ceremony afterwards.  I'll see what I can do mate.
		
Click to expand...

 Ha, ha. No probs. I'm not bothered, I'm in anyway, but I know you'll try to extend it if you can, due to the rush of entrants. Alternatively - sod them, if more hassle for you.......:whoo:If you do have a split tee time, I don't mind helping to organise the later lads for you, if it helps.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ha, ha. No probs. I'm not bothered, I'm in anyway, but I know you'll try to extend it if you can, due to the rush of *North West* entrants. Alternatively - sod them, if more hassle for you.......:whoo:If you do have a split tee time, I don't mind helping to organise the later lads for you, if it helps.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 13, 2013)

Fish said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Ha, ha. No probs. I'm not bothered, I'm in anyway, but I know you'll try to extend it if you can, due to the rush of *North West *entrants. Alternatively - sod them, if more hassle for you.......:whoo:If you do have a split tee time, I don't mind helping to organise the later lads for you, if it helps.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was always going to happen, especially at that price


----------



## Odvan (Dec 13, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I would add that we'd expect that if you wish to play at Hillside that you take part in a regional qualifier. If not, entrance fee to the competition (Â£10) would be expected. Had a few messages about this and hope this clears things up.
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 deposit also sent for regionals, again, via paypal :cheers:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 13, 2013)

curses, would a strong word but don't want to fall foul, I have only just seen this!!!!


----------



## LIG (Dec 13, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Preet...still waiting for POD view on Scotland, but definitely happy to try to hook up on this one, and possibly Scotland too...
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 13, 2013)

louise_a said:



			curses, would a strong word but don't want to fall foul, I have only just seen this!!!!
		
Click to expand...


Sure someone will qualify so get on standby  or better still win the NW event and have a freebie!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

@Virtuocity. Sorry if I'm preaching to the choir, but have you set up a reserves list for this event. There are likely to be drop outs, and looking at the list of players, it wouldn't surprise me at all if someone who has already paid for a place went on to win one of the qualifiers. If that happens, then a space opens up straight away...:thup:

Ps. I'm not looking at my name when I say the above. I am however looking at Qwerty and NWJ's names..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thought about according to post #206


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 13, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Thought about according to post #206
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. I'm posting on the fly and didn't see that one..:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 16, 2013)

I've had a notification that Craig Shaw has sent me Â£20 via Paypal.  Can you make yourself known to me please!!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 16, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			I've had a notification that Craig Shaw has sent me Â£20 via Paypal.  Can you make yourself known to me please!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Rick's brother isn't it?







I'll get my coat


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 16, 2013)

Tis me!! C Shaw
I've done the finals and the London Ealing Qualifiers so Â£30 in total. 
Hope all is ok....? Cheers!



virtuocity said:



			I've had a notification that Craig Shaw has sent me Â£20 via Paypal.  Can you make yourself known to me please!!!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Tis me!! C Shaw
I've done the finals and the London Ealing Qualifiers so Â£30 in total. 
Hope all is ok....? Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

26 handicap. How did you manage that Craig ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 16, 2013)

Richard don't ask!!! Awful high 90's at Coombe Hill in a rush to get a handicap! 
I'm sure i'll be El Bandito for a while and be hated amongst the members for a while..... 



richart said:



			26 handicap. How did you manage that Craig ?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I'm sure i'll be El Bandito for a while and be hated amongst the members for a while..... 

Click to expand...

 You will not be that loved on here either.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 16, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Richard don't ask!!! Awful high 90's at Coombe Hill in a rush to get a handicap! 
I'm sure i'll be El Bandito for a while and be hated amongst the members for a while..... 

Click to expand...

High 90's at Comme Hill aint too bad - cracking course and tough to boot.

Your not Tarby's mate are you?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 16, 2013)

Everyone, having just gone through the whole of this thread I've got a question about the rules that I can't see has been asked yet.

Given that this is handicap strokeplay rather than stableford, so I assume no countback, what are the rules in the event of a tie on net score? Playoff (in which case over how many holes), or both/all go through to the final? It would be good to have this clearly defined before any qualifiers start, and weather allowing I'll be playing at Fish's track in just under 3 weeks.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 17, 2013)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Everyone, having just gone through the whole of this thread I've got a question about the rules that I can't see has been asked yet.

Given that this is handicap strokeplay rather than stableford, so I assume no countback, what are the rules in the event of a tie on net score? Playoff (in which case over how many holes), or both/all go through to the final? It would be good to have this clearly defined before any qualifiers start, and weather allowing I'll be playing at Fish's track in just under 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I assume its a similar system to how our count-back works - scorecards are compared for the last 9 holes, then 6 holes, 3 holes and the last hole in an attempt to split the tie.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Richard don't ask!!! Awful high 90's at Coombe Hill in a rush to get a handicap! 
I'm sure i'll be El Bandito for a while and be hated amongst the members for a while..... 

Click to expand...

Wasnt either of your other 2 cards better than awful then?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2013)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Everyone, having just gone through the whole of this thread I've got a question about the rules that I can't see has been asked yet.

Given that this is handicap strokeplay rather than stableford, so I assume no countback, what are the rules in the event of a tie on net score? Playoff (in which case over how many holes), or both/all go through to the final? It would be good to have this clearly defined before any qualifiers start, and weather allowing I'll be playing at Fish's track in just under 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure play off possible when qualifiers spread over several dates ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 17, 2013)

Funny you should say that because at my play in he came and met us on the 13th green as he was cutting back to his house on the 14th. Found out i was a northern lad and started giving me putting tips! All very surreal but he was a pleasant enough chap!

As for the consecutive high 90's it was playing tough and im happy to be a member of a fine course and it will only help me get better and improve my game. 


Liverbirdie said:



			High 90's at Comme Hill aint too bad - cracking course and tough to boot.

Your not Tarby's mate are you?

Click to expand...


----------



## Twire (Dec 17, 2013)

Can you stick me down as a reserve please Virtuocity.

Cheers


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 17, 2013)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Tis me!! C Shaw
I've done the finals and the London Ealing Qualifiers so Â£30 in total. 
Hope all is ok....? Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Have you paid your King of King entry fee?  If so, where to?  

As for the Â£20 you sent me, Hillside is now fully booked so I have returned this payment to you.  I will add you to the reserve list and hopefully we can get you a place.


----------



## Colin L (Dec 17, 2013)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Everyone, having just gone through the whole of this thread I've got a question about the rules that I can't see has been asked yet.

Given that this is handicap strokeplay rather than stableford, so I assume no countback, what are the rules in the event of a tie on net score? Playoff (in which case over how many holes), or both/all go through to the final? It would be good to have this clearly defined before any qualifiers start, and weather allowing I'll be playing at Fish's track in just under 3 weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Virtuocity, in the light of this question, can I offer to write up Conditions of Competition for you - qualifiers and the final? You may already have them from previous occasions but happy to help draft or revise  if needed.


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 17, 2013)

To quote a wiser man than myself:

"Normal medal rules for countback are done on handicap so it would be half handicap for back 9. 1/3 handicap for back 6 etc."


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 17, 2013)

Colin L said:



			Virtuocity, in the light of this question, can I offer to write up Conditions of Competition for you - qualifiers and the final? You may already have them from previous occasions but happy to help draft or revise  if needed.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely offer and I WILL come back to you but I really hope that we can answer the questions as they arise.

Whilst we're not making the rules as we go, this is meant to be a light-hearted competition and I would really hope that a list of rules and conditions weren't needed.  However, if people are wanting something written down, then let us know and I'll then kindly ask Colin to come up with something.

Most of the regional qualifiers are a one-day, best net score strokeplay comp.  Winner wins and goes to King of Kings final.

Final day is one day strokeplay comp.  Winner wins, gets trophy and has a big head on the forum for a year 

In the event of a tie- normal countback rules apply.

Can't make it any more simple than that folks!


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 17, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Lovely offer and I WILL come back to you but I really hope that we can answer the questions as they arise.

Whilst we're not making the rules as we go, this is meant to be a light-hearted competition and I would really hope that a list of rules and conditions weren't needed.  However, if people are wanting something written down, then let us know and I'll then kindly ask Colin to come up with something.

Most of the regional qualifiers are a one-day, best net score strokeplay comp.  Winner wins and goes to King of Kings final.

Final day is one day strokeplay comp.  Winner wins, gets trophy and has a big head on the forum for a year 

In the event of a tie- normal countback rules apply.

Can't make it any more simple than that folks!
		
Click to expand...

I thought the final was matchplay?


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 17, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I thought the final was matchplay?
		
Click to expand...

Check out the very first post on this thread.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Not that it's any of my business because I'm not in, but from what I've read it appears that some people think that your Â£10 entry gets you in as many qualifiers as you want and others think it's Â£10 per qualifier.

A little unfair on the people paying multiple times if others aren't?


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

Region3 said:



			Not that it's any of my business because I'm not in, but from what I've read it appears that some people think that your Â£10 entry gets you in as many qualifiers as you want and others think it's Â£10 per qualifier.

A little unfair on the people paying multiple times if others aren't?
		
Click to expand...

It was always agreed and announced at the start that it was a single Â£10 to enter the overall comp, if you wanted to play at other regional courses you could and would only need to pay those specific green fee's.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I thought the final was matchplay?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2014)

virtuocity....  can you put me on the reserve list, please. Am not in any regional as have just seen it....  would have gone to Woodhall, but too late it appears.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2014)

Right folks,

Firstly- a big thanks to everyone who has entered a regional qualifier for the competition.  I'm sure each event will be cracking.

Secondly- I need to remind anyone who has not yet paid their Â£10 King of Kings entry fee to do so TODAY or TOMORROW.  

We needed to have a closing date on the competition and it was stated months ago that this would be the 19th of January.  If payment is not received by tomorrow then you will not be entered into the competition, whether you are playing in a regional qualifier or not.  If you were to win your qualifier then you would NOT be entitled to a free place at the Hillside final in May.

No exceptions.

I would say however that the response has been great and I look forward to hearing how everyone gets on in their qualifier.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 18, 2014)

Worth putting an up to date list of payers as a latest post perhaps?


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

Odvan said:



			Worth putting an up to date list of payers as a latest post perhaps?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find them all in their designated regional areas, unless you just mean Hillside which |I believe is

virtuocity
upsidedown
pokerjoke
birchy
Fish
MashleyR7
Lincoln Quaker
jimbob.someroo
Willie P
Williamalex1
Qwerty
garyinderry
Odvan
NWJocko
Junior
MGL
Liverbirdie
Stuart_C
Sawtooth
El Bandito
LIG
Scouser
thepodgster
Bluewolf


----------



## Crow (Jan 18, 2014)

Or you can find the full entry in the payment thread, link below for ease.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AthhwsfXoIdhdHI5c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm surprised we don't have a reserve list because if any of the 24 named above win their respective regional competition, a place would obviously become available.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 18, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm surprised we don't have a reserve list because if any of the 24 named above win their respective regional competition, a place would obviously become available.
		
Click to expand...

I agree 

Twire wanted to go on the reserve list.
Hes got no chance of winning the qualifier:whoo:


----------



## Junior (Jan 18, 2014)

Crow said:



			Or you can find the full entry in the payment thread, link below for ease.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AthhwsfXoIdhdHI5c3FVTk5ZT3YyYVFxN2g0R1kzRnc&usp=sharing

Click to expand...

Hi there , Just a query.... I transferred Â£30 to Dave on the 12th Dec, Â£20 for hillside and my Â£10 entry fee. The list above just shows Â£25 ?


----------



## Ian_S (Jan 18, 2014)

Question. I've searched the thread and found nothing, and I don't want to start a huge argument, but will we be allowed to use iPhones and other DMDs?

Obviously it'll be on courses most of us have never played, and we don't all have SkyCaddies or Bushnells. Don't mind either way, just will have to do a bit of prep beforehand if not.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 18, 2014)

Ian_S said:



			Question. I've searched the thread and found nothing, and I don't want to start a huge argument, but will we be allowed to use iPhones and other DMDs?

Obviously it'll be on courses most of us have never played, and we don't all have SkyCaddies or Bushnells. Don't mind either way, just will have to do a bit of prep beforehand if not.
		
Click to expand...

I assume that standalone DMDs will be allowed provided the appropriate local rule is in force at the course you play. Feel free to open the can of worms on i-phones.


----------



## Ian_S (Jan 18, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I assume that standalone DMDs will be allowed provided the appropriate local rule is in force at the course you play. Feel free to open the can of worms on i-phones.
		
Click to expand...

Let's not have a debate - those are for other threads. Just a yes/no from whoever is acting comp sec/committee as to what's allowed and not.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Just as an aside, is JO playing as it was his idea in the first place?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 18, 2014)

Junior said:



			Hi there , Just a query.... I transferred Â£30 to Dave on the 12th Dec, Â£20 for hillside and my Â£10 entry fee. The list above just shows Â£25 ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi fella, I've amended now in the spreadsheet


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 18, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Hi fella, I've amended now in the spreadsheet
		
Click to expand...

Jim, I think I'm the same position?

Pretty sure I'll have paid Â£30 if that's what the NWers were due but only showing Â£25 on the spreadsheet?

Edit, just to add if I'm mistaken let me know what I owe and to whom and I can sort it tonight :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 18, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Jim, I think I'm the same position?

Pretty sure I'll have paid Â£30 if that's what the NWers were due but only showing Â£25 on the spreadsheet?

Edit, just to add if I'm mistaken let me know what I owe and to whom and I can sort it tonight :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just checked my bank, made 2 separate payments for Â£20 and Â£10 on 13 December.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2014)

RE: DMDs etc.....

I couldn't care less whether someone wants to use an Iphone, Laser or hire a bloody Sherpa to show them the route to the hole.

I am totally unconvinced that anyone at our level can use this to gain more advantage than a strokesaver bought at a fiver could give them.  Most people see their distance at 145, pull 8 iron and scratch their head as they see their ball land 10 yards short of the green.

However, I know that there are a few people taking this comp a little too seriously so the official, proper and snooty response is:

It's up to the regional co-ordinators what happens for each regional qualifier.  Go send them a PM please.

As for the final- we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't mind what people use on my dates, but if they stop to look at the weather or compass the only wind they'll feel is my boot up their 'arris :smirk:


----------



## Vikingman (Jan 18, 2014)

Jim, I paid a bank transfer for Â£10 to Dave earlier this week but I don't appear to be on the list.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2014)

Vikingman said:



			Jim, I paid a bank transfer for Â£10 to Dave earlier this week but I don't appear to be on the list.
		
Click to expand...


Have confirmed this with James, thanks.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 18, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Have confirmed this with James, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Spreadsheet updated


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes, the rumours are true....

Due to the large amount of entrants and support shown by this great forum, I can confirm that regional winners will enjoy their day at the final at Hillside absolutely free AND will receive a further Â£50 on arrival to help with fuel/travel costs.  

Thanks to everyone for their support- good luck!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 18, 2014)

Now that is great news for those that get there,

Play well. Best of luck


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Yes, the rumours are true....

Due to the large amount of entrants and support shown by this great forum, I can confirm that regional winners will enjoy their day at the final at Hillside absolutely free AND will receive a further Â£50 on arrival to help with fuel/travel costs.  

Thanks to everyone for their support- good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Can I cadge a lift with the Scottish winner , assuming its not me.:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Can I cadge a lift with the Scottish winner , assuming its not me.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Free bus travel at your age, surely?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Free bus travel at your age, surely?
		
Click to expand...

You just can't trust anyone these days, I thought we were sharing win or loose, but you could be my carer:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## LIG (Jan 18, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Can I cadge a lift with the Scottish winner , assuming its not me.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Be happy to mate.   You'll just need to get yourself down to London so I can take you back up to Hillside. :lol:


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 18, 2014)

LIG said:



			Be happy to mate.   You'll just need to get yourself down to London so I can take you back up to Hillside. :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I like your confidence and best of luck , but are you not playing in a qualifier in your own area too. will be nice to meet up at St Andrews new. :cheers:


----------



## swing-thoughts (Jan 19, 2014)

I've seen this thread just in time to get my entry fee paid today. I'm planing on entering at least 2 regional qualifiers, just in case I'm not lucky enough to win ay of these  If there is a reserve list for the final at Hillside I'd like to be on it. I know one has been mentioned on this thread but, but not sure if one exists yetâ€¦.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 19, 2014)

swing-thoughts said:



			I've seen this thread just in time to get my entry fee paid today. I'm planing on entering at least 2 regional qualifiers, just in case I'm not lucky enough to win ay of these  If there is a reserve list for the final at Hillside I'd like to be on it. I know one has been mentioned on this thread but, but not sure if one exists yetâ€¦.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi folks, just a little update.  

I hope everyone is looking forward to their respective regional qualifier.  Remember that there is a great day ahead at Hillside for the winners who will receive free green fees / breakfast / lunch as well as some travelling expenses on arrival.  The response to this competition has been excellent, so thanks to everyone for getting on board.

I have received a lot of messages from people asking about the Hillside event.  As you may know, we were lucky to secure a great deal for the 8 regional qualifiers as well as a number of other places.  These places sold out via a Â£20 deposit within 12 hours of me announcing the final details.  As such, I know that a lot of people are disappointed not to have secured a spot and may not be confident of winning their regional qualifier(!) and have asked me to put them on a "reserve list".

I think there's a good chance that someone who has already paid their deposit for Hillside will actually win their regional qualifier.  This will open up their spot.  We might see a number of spots opening up, or none.  We'll need to wait and see.

I've decided that given the demand for places at Hillside, when I know how many places are available I will hold a ballot.  No need to contact me just now- I'll ask the forum who wants to be entered into it and will give everyone a week to make their interest noted.

So, hope that helps those who have missed out on the event and thanks again for the support.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 31, 2014)

I've noticed that no one is really getting cocky on the regional threads.  Everyone keeping their winter practice close to their chests?  Or are you really not convinced about your game?

Come on- let's hear it.  Who will the 8 regional winners be?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I've noticed that no one is really getting cocky on the regional threads.  Everyone keeping their winter practice close to their chests?  Or are you really not convinced about your game?

Come on- let's hear it.  Who will the 8 regional winners be?

View attachment 8966

Click to expand...

No chance for me I've got tennis elbow, but I'll still beat you.:rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jan 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			No chance for me I've got tennis elbow, but I'll still beat you.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Tennis??  I thought it was a golf comp .....


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 31, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			No chance for me I've got tennis elbow, but I'll still beat you.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Excuses in early Billy!!!  Hope it heals soon.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 31, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Tennis??  I thought it was a golf comp ..... 

Click to expand...

Wait till you see my serve /drives :rofl:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2014)

it wont be me, 1st lesson today and only hitting 10, 20 & 30yd shots with a training club


----------



## Fish (Jan 31, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			it wont be me, 1st lesson today and only hitting 10, 20 & 30yd shots with a training club 

Click to expand...





:smirk:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jan 31, 2014)

you have the same instructor then Robin


----------



## Scouser (Jan 31, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			you have the same instructor then Robin 

Click to expand...

That club  should be a pink castle tee not red


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 31, 2014)

I wont be winning my regional. I've played one round since 5th Jan so have swung a club abut 50 times!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			I wont be winning my regional. I've played one round since 5th Jan so have swung a club abut 50 times! 

Click to expand...

So has scouser, he walked in after 6 holes also.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 31, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So has scouser, he walked in after 6 holes also.

Click to expand...

:rofl:

My money is on Junior for the north west. He usually starts the season well and then Dave takes over for the last part of the season :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2014)

Birchy said:



			:rofl:

My money is on Junior for the north west. He usually starts the season well and then Dave takes over for the last part of the season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

My money is on NWJocko



Until the 18th


he is one of the few that can reach that green in two (par 5).


Then plop.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there anyone giving odds ,making a book or taking bets.???


----------



## Scouser (Feb 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			So has scouser, he walked in after 6 holes also.

Click to expand...

I prefer you when you are ill. 

I heard a vicious rumour that after all the arranging your not down for tomorrow's comp!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

Why did we decide to have the qualifiers in the middle of bloody winter? Crap weather, crap course conditions, player inactivity, closed courses, trolley bans that although it doesn't affect me it does the oldies and the lazy ones amount us, the list goes on...

I have played 1 round this year and even though it was a great sunny winter morning the course was soaked. My qualifier is on the 2nd of March I think it is and I can't see me getting many rounds in before then.

Not having a pop as the guys have worked hard to put this on which is great for the forum but the timing seems off. Is it to reduce green fees?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Not having a pop as the guys have worked hard to put this on which is great for the forum but the timing seems off. Is it to reduce green fees?
		
Click to expand...

A couple of reasons I believe, one of which you've already alluded to.

Most green fees start going up as we get past March and as well as the Â£10 entry fee, it could start being a costly day if you also factor in travel. This gives the most opportunity to play decent courses for a reasonable price. I know the prices at Ealing would be almost double if we played in June.

The other reason is that it allows us to get the qualifier done before everyone's main season starts proper and people miss it because of conflicts. This also means that there is more time for those that qualify for the final to make arrangements of getting there / staying over etc.

The cost also comes into play with the final as it's likely to be more expensive if we qualified later and thus have the final in late August. Means we can play a course like Hillside for a reasonable amount per person.

Lastly, it avoided bringing in any conflict with the final being too close to the HFH day at the end of the season. After all the amazing work Rick and Rich do for that, we didn't want to detract anything from that day and it really starts gathering pace from late Summer onwards.


It's the first year, and it may be something that is changed totally next year, but this was the best way to get the most people involved, for the cheapest price, on the best courses


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2014)

As James has already pointed out, I personally didn't want this tournament to be anywhere near the H4H day.  Another good point is that this is year one of the tournament.  If there is to be a year two, we will learn from our mistakes and successes!

I would say though that the Scottish qualifier is taking place at the end of March at the Home Of Golf.  I'll be very disappointed if the course was in poor conditions then!!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

Fair enough guys, keep up the hard work :thup:


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Fair enough guys, keep up the hard work :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dave, I didn't mean the above to come off as overly defensive! I'm as frustrated as anyone with not being able to get out and play much at the moment. 

Hopefully all will be ok by March (ours is the very end of the month) and everyone has a good day out! Just checking on HDID we were back playing qualifiers with some good scores in March and so fingers crossed the course will be as good this year.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 1, 2014)

The KOKS (King of Kings Scotland) qualifier is perfect timing for me - I'll have played another six or seven rounds by then, another couple of lessons in that time too and my winter practice has all been geared to being playing better than normal by that time - It's given me something to aim for over the winter.

We could seriously play our qualifier this week as far as course conditions are concerned - I was at St Andrews in midweek and the courses look great.

My club season pretty much starts at the beginning of April so the KOKS is the ideal test before I go out with a card which will affect my handicap.

Mu only problem is that the Final is the same weekend as the football play off final for the division I photograph - so my team better get their backsides in gear and win the division outright - not that I've got any chance of winning the qualifier.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			A couple of reasons I believe, one of which you've already alluded to.

Most green fees start going up as we get past March and as well as the Â£10 entry fee, it could start being a costly day if you also factor in travel. This gives the most opportunity to play decent courses for a reasonable price. I know the prices at Ealing would be almost double if we played in June.

The other reason is that it allows us to get the qualifier done before everyone's main season starts proper and people miss it because of conflicts. This also means that there is more time for those that qualify for the final to make arrangements of getting there / staying over etc.

The cost also comes into play with the final as it's likely to be more expensive if we qualified later and thus have the final in late August. Means we can play a course like Hillside for a reasonable amount per person.

Lastly, it avoided bringing in any conflict with the final being too close to the HFH day at the end of the season. After all the amazing work Rick and Rich do for that, we didn't want to detract anything from that day and it really starts gathering pace from late Summer onwards.


It's the first year, and it may be something that is changed totally next year, but this was the best way to get the most people involved, for the cheapest price, on the best courses 

Click to expand...


That's very well explained mate,top answer.

This is mine.

Sorry we decided to have the comp in the winter.
Of course we knew it was going to be the wettest on record,but we didn't care.
Cant stand fair weather golfers,who only play when its a nice sunny day.
Does golf stop in winter? do courses want to shut and do no business?
Why is there such things as waterproofs,hats,gloves,waterproof shoes,hedgehogs,thermals if
golf was only played when the weather is nice.
Oh by the way can anyone who doesn't like it please tell me what the weathers going to be 
like for the next 6 weeks so I can plan my next 6 weeks golf.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			That's very well explained mate,top answer.

This is mine.

Sorry we decided to have the comp in the winter.
Of course we knew it was going to be the wettest on record,but we didn't care.
Cant stand fair weather golfers,who only play when its a nice sunny day.
Does golf stop in winter? do courses want to shut and do no business?
Why is there such things as waterproofs,hats,gloves,waterproof shoes,hedgehogs,thermals if
golf was only played when the weather is nice.
Oh by the way can anyone who doesn't like it please tell me what the weathers going to be 
like for the next 6 weeks so I can plan my next 6 weeks golf.
		
Click to expand...

I play all winter mate as long as the course isn't waterlogged, I've heard the Derby isn't too bad so I've booked a round for tomorrow. Only a prat would go out in torrential rain and gale force winds :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Sorry Dave, I didn't mean the above to come off as overly defensive! I'm as frustrated as anyone with not being able to get out and play much at the moment. 

Hopefully all will be ok by March (ours is the very end of the month) and everyone has a good day out! Just checking on HDID we were back playing qualifiers with some good scores in March and so fingers crossed the course will be as good this year.
		
Click to expand...

No not at all mate :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Only a prat would go out in torrential rain and gale force winds :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Played in rain, snow and 20mph winds yesterday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I play all winter mate as long as the course isn't waterlogged, I've heard the Derby isn't too bad so I've booked a round for tomorrow. Only a prat would go out in torrential rain and gale force winds :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree torrential rain and gale force winds would also put me off.
Your previous comment was why was the K of K comp organised when it was.
Nobody could forsee we would have the wettest winter on record,that was my point.
Not having a go at you personally at all,a few others have complained.
But these thing take a lot of organising,people should appreciate that at least,after
all nobody has to play.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Whilst I agree torrential rain and gale force winds would also put me off.
Your previous comment was why was the K of K comp organised when it was.
Nobody could forsee we would have the wettest winter on record,that was my point.
Not having a go at you personally at all,a few others have complained.
But these thing take a lot of organising,people should appreciate that at least,after
all nobody has to play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to criticise the guys at all, the thought popped into my head after seeing Fish already cancel 2 of the qualifiers at his place.  I haven't looked at any of the other threads so I'm not sure if any others have had to do the same.

The lads have gone above and beyond to put this on and have my full support :thup:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Played in rain, snow and 20mph winds yesterday.  

Click to expand...

LOL did you enjoy it?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 1, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			LOL did you enjoy it?
		
Click to expand...

Aye.  Played around 10 holes before heading in.  It was my first look round that course and I slapped in a membership request immediately after drying off.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Feb 1, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Aye.  Played around 10 holes before heading in.  It was my first look round that course and I slapped in a membership request immediately after drying off.
		
Click to expand...

Well at least you could take something from it :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 1, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Played in rain, snow and 20mph winds yesterday.  

Click to expand...

Did you play as well as the old preacher in Caddyshack.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2014)

Scouser said:



			I prefer you when you are ill. 

I heard a vicious rumour that after all the arranging your not down for tomorrow's comp!
		
Click to expand...

Correctomundo.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 1, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Correctomundo.
		
Click to expand...

I presume that if it's a 2 day comp, that Scousers not in it anymore then?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2014)

I think this looks good on my mantle....


----------



## Birchy (Feb 3, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I think this looks good on my mantle.... 

View attachment 9003

Click to expand...

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2014)

:rofl:

It's back in its wee box now, never to be seen again.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 3, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			:rofl:

It's back in its wee box now, never to be seen again.
		
Click to expand...

Ah well at least you've got the pic of it on your mantlepiece to remember it by


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 3, 2014)

What a cruel forum


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 3, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			My money is on NWJocko



Until the 18th


he is one of the few that can reach that green in two (par 5).


Then plop.

Click to expand...

Keep your money in oyour pocket LB!!

Putting well now, just can't keep the ball in the same county off the tee........ :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 3, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Keep your money in oyour pocket LB!!

Putting well now, just can't keep the ball in the same count(r)y off the tee........ :angry:
		
Click to expand...

 Fixed that for you, Frodsham isn't too far away from Wales.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I've noticed that no one is really getting cocky on the regional threads.  Everyone keeping their winter practice close to their chests?  Or are you really not convinced about your game?

Come on- let's hear it.  Who will the 8 regional winners be?

View attachment 8966

Click to expand...

This will look nice in my empty golf cabinet.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			I'm surprised we don't have a reserve list because if any of the 24 named above win their respective regional competition, a place would obviously become available.
		
Click to expand...




pokerjoke said:



			I agree 

Twire wanted to go on the reserve list.
Hes got no chance of winning the qualifier:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I've still not seen this answered or a reserve list posted under the current Hillside list which I believe is full.

It is more relevant now as Pokerjoke won his regional qualifier so immediately a place has become available.


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2014)

I've said on various threads and I'll say it here (probably should have just posted it here!).......

There will be places up for grabs at Hillside as a result of those who have already committed to Hillside winning a regional qualifier and gaining a freebie entry through this.  I would also imagine that someone will drop out at some point- life's like that.

*If you wish to play at Hillside and have not qualified via King of Kings qualifier or did not get a place on the 'Best of the Rest' list* then I will be starting a thread *after all of the qualifiers are finished* at the start of April.  I will give people who want to play at Hillside *one week only* to register their interest and I will then pull names out of the hat to see who gets the places.

So, to summarise:

1.  Places at Hillside WILL become available, but probably only a handful
2.  I have received a lot of PMs asking whether there are places available at Hillside
3.  After the regional qualifiers are finished, I will know exactly how many places are available and will start a new thread giving people a chance to put their name into the hat to get one of the places

ahFankooo


----------



## kozmos (Mar 2, 2014)

Is there anything happening in the south west?


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2014)

kozmos said:



			Is there anything happening in the south west?
		
Click to expand...

The south west has been played and completed already at Burnham & Berrow.


----------



## kozmos (Mar 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			The south west has been played and completed already at Burnham & Berrow.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy :thup: maybe next year then!


----------



## JCW (Mar 2, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I've said on various threads and I'll say it here (probably should have just posted it here!).......

There will be places up for grabs at Hillside as a result of those who have already committed to Hillside winning a regional qualifier and gaining a freebie entry through this.  I would also imagine that someone will drop out at some point- life's like that.

*If you wish to play at Hillside and have not qualified via King of Kings qualifier or did not get a place on the 'Best of the Rest' list* then I will be starting a thread *after all of the qualifiers are finished* at the start of April.  I will give people who want to play at Hillside *one week only* to register their interest and I will then pull names out of the hat to see who gets the places.

So, to summarise:

1.  Places at Hillside WILL become available, but probably only a handful
2.  I have received a lot of PMs asking whether there are places available at Hillside
3.  After the regional qualifiers are finished, I will know exactly how many places are available and will start a new thread giving people a chance to put their name into the hat to get one of the places

ahFankooo
		
Click to expand...

What those that finish 2nd at the regional qualifiers , should we get chance too before it goes out to tender so to speak ?


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 2, 2014)

JCW said:



			What those that finish 2nd at the regional qualifiers , should we get chance too before it goes out to tender so to speak ?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone will get an equal chance of a place at Hillside- it's just a forum meet essentially and nothing to do with the King of King competition- although I've got a wee trophy and made it a "Best of the Rest" competition to add a little spice to the day.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 12, 2014)

Thought I'd post this in the main thread as many of you won't be looking at the South East thread - re: Mobile Phones during KoK.

After last years Help for Heroes at West Hill where mobile phones as DMDs _were_ allowed, I had assumed that they would be allowed in the KoK competition too. I asked in the South East KoK thread to be sure, and it seems that the 1st competition held in the South West did not allow them, and they will be not allowed in the South East KoK too.

So it would seem that there will be no Mobile Phones as DMDs across the whole comp, and I almost didn't ask & would have just cracked on with using mine... no doubt I'd have been DQ'ed before the 18th!!

So a note to all, especially those who played last years H4H day - don't use them!!


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 12, 2014)

ooooh glad I bought an sg5 now as I was just gonna use golfshot.

Harsh though as it isnt an 'official' comp per se


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Thought I'd post this in the main thread as many of you won't be looking at the South East thread - re: Mobile Phones during KoK.

After last years Help for Heroes at West Hill where mobile phones as DMDs _were_ allowed, I had assumed that they would be allowed in the KoK competition too. I asked in the South East KoK thread to be sure, and it seems that the 1st competition held in the South West did not allow them, and they will be not allowed in the South East KoK too.

So it would seem that there will be no Mobile Phones as DMDs across the whole comp, and I almost didn't ask & would have just cracked on with using mine... no doubt I'd have been DQ'ed before the 18th!!

So a note to all, especially those who played last years H4H day - don't use them!!
		
Click to expand...

Although I believe your wrong, as this was discussed at the outset and was decided they could be used, I would think it best to get used to not using them anyway as they can't be used in qualifiers at your own club so why get used to using them elsewhere?


----------



## fundy (Mar 12, 2014)

dufferman said:



			Thought I'd post this in the main thread as many of you won't be looking at the South East thread - re: Mobile Phones during KoK.

After last years Help for Heroes at West Hill where mobile phones as DMDs _were_ allowed, I had assumed that they would be allowed in the KoK competition too. I asked in the South East KoK thread to be sure, and it seems that the 1st competition held in the South West did not allow them, and they will be not allowed in the South East KoK too.

So it would seem that there will be no Mobile Phones as DMDs across the whole comp, and I almost didn't ask & would have just cracked on with using mine... no doubt I'd have been DQ'ed before the 18th!!

So a note to all, especially those who played last years H4H day - don't use them!!
		
Click to expand...

sounds like some people are taking this far too seriously lol


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2014)

fundy said:



			sounds like some people are taking this far too seriously lol
		
Click to expand...

LMFAO just brilliant. Its a friendly comp not THE OPEN :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2014)

See #256, fully endorsed by Dave but left to regional organisers so if 2 decided they weren't allowed, as stated, that was up to them! However, I doubt it!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 12, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			ooooh glad I bought an sg5 now as I was just gonna use golfshot.

Harsh though as it isnt an 'official' comp per se
		
Click to expand...

seen on one of the threads that congu handicap requirsd too?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 12, 2014)

To state my stance on this, I could not care one bit if someone uses a mobile as a DMD.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 12, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			seen on one of the threads that congu handicap requirsd too?
		
Click to expand...

I have a fully active one tyvm and a cdh number if required. last official comp played in December which is probably no different to anyone else and I have no chance of winning so the final is not an issue lol


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 13, 2014)

fundy said:



			sounds like some people are taking this far too seriously lol
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			See #256, fully endorsed by Dave but left to regional organisers so if 2 decided they weren't allowed, as stated, that was up to them! However, I doubt it!
		
Click to expand...

And this


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't care whether people use DMDs, caddies, aim point, stack and tilt, belly putters, custom fitted tees or even carry chippers.

It's up to each regional coordinator how they run their show.


----------



## dufferman (Mar 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			Although I believe your wrong, as this was discussed at the outset and was decided they could be used, I would think it best to get used to not using them anyway as they can't be used in qualifiers at your own club so why get used to using them elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

I never play comps, I'm what is known as a weekend warrior, so it's never an issue for me. 

I thought it was a bit harsh, but hey who am I to argue with the rules of golf??


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 13, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I don't care whether people use DMDs, caddies, aim point, stack and tilt, belly putters, custom fitted tees or even carry chippers.

It's up to each regional coordinator how they run their show.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm - where's that chipper? 

I'm happy that vituocity is running our qualifier - seems a sound guy to me


----------



## mashleyR7 (Mar 13, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I never play comps, I'm what is known as a weekend warrior, so it's never an issue for me. 

I thought it was a bit harsh, but hey who am I to argue with the rules of golf??
		
Click to expand...

Duffer, if you want to use your mobile as a dmd in the SE KOK's then its fine by me, like ive said it dont care as in reality I dont think it makes a huge difference at our level of play. 

That said though, it was agreed with us organisers that you can only win the KOK if you have an official handicap do you have one?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			I don't care whether people use DMDs, caddies, aim point, stack and tilt, belly putters, custom fitted tees or even carry chippers.

It's up to each regional coordinator how they run their show.
		
Click to expand...

Just as long as they know the correct place to stand. :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2014)

dufferman said:



			I never play comps, I'm what is known as a weekend warrior, so it's never an issue for me. 

I thought it was a bit harsh, but hey who am I to argue with the rules of golf??
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Fish on this.....  also, & its only a wild guess Mr Dufferman, that the trophy you're next to on your Avatar was not won by you :smirk:


----------



## dufferman (Mar 13, 2014)

2blue said:



			I agree with Fish on this.....  also, & its only a wild guess Mr Dufferman, that the trophy you're next to on your Avatar was not won by you :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You're wrong! I did win the Open last year 

No, it was taken at Golf Live last May...


----------



## virtuocity (Mar 13, 2014)

davidy233 said:



			I'm happy that vituocity is running our qualifier - seems a sound guy to me
		
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 13, 2014)

:rofl:



virtuocity said:



			Wrong.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------

